

Ask HN: Best performing app on Hacker News? (survey) - AntiFreeze
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/12wwu2Vz7UAiLmbWE3rlvOvXpn0cnUyD4XP22gOCbGvk/viewform?usp=send_form

======
gcv
Will there be a score to go with the results, or just a ranking? It would be
nice to know _why_ someone is a winner. It would also be cool to know the tech
stacks involved, especially to those of us making evaluation decisions right
now. :)

~~~
AntiFreeze
Absolutely! When I write up the winners, I'll explain how they were chosen.
And hopefully with pretty graphs if permission is granted.

As for tech stack, sometimes that's actually difficult to tell from within New
Relic. If people answer the question to "better understand their app" and tell
me their stack, I'll definitely report back on those results! I just wanted as
few questions required as possible.

------
IceyEC
Looks like the Key has to be a whole number? If you're asking about the Data
Access Key, it is not a number but a string.

~~~
AntiFreeze
Ack, I don't know how that happened. Thank you!!!

------
AntiFreeze
Happy to answer any questions

